# What titles have you achieved and have you ever V'd?



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am curious what people have done in the sport? You can pick multiple choices. You can answer in a post too if you so desire. Choose the highest title you have achieved. With some that might be multiple dogs so if you have done a SchH2 with one and a SchH3 with another then you can mark both. I am only curious about the titles asked about and the BH.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Highest SchH title is my lowly SchH1. We came *so* close to the V in tracking but one bobble probably due to my nerves cost a V score (short by two points) which also cost me High Tracking (short by one point) and High in Trial (short by 2 points). Still kicking myself...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

2 BH's.

Handled a dog for the 1.... but I had no idea what I was doing, and looking back it must have been more of a "match" because I was pretty much verbally walked through the routines and procedures and the judge was OK with that..


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry Lisa, I messed up you poll. I should have also clicked the SchH1 and BH boxes; Those two dogs slipped my mind when I voted.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

All HOT... 6 BHs, 2 to SchH3, 2 to SchH1, one SchHA+TR1 but that doesn't equal a SchH1. One of the 3s also did AWD1 and 2. Had her entered for AWD3 but trial got cancelled at the last minute and didn't find another offering AWDs before I decided to retire her. That's really a bummer as I was hoping to be one of the few to get an AWD3.

Have V'ed tracking and protection, but not obedience. Current young dog I'm working is hands down the best OB dog I've ever had. Only one previous dog, Aiden, came close. Not sure if it's her or me, or probably some of both, but I'm hoping this is the one for that elusive V OB score.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have trained and titled 4 dogs from nothing to SchH3, IPO3.. 1 dog to FH1 and 1 dog to FH2.
I have V'd tracking many times (including Fh1 and Fh2), Obedience, Protection and Overall total score. I have V'd FH at Regional Championship. I have V'd tracking and Protection at National events.

Frank


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just a couple of BH's so far. Though I should be getting V's for the effort put into my mutt . . .


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Chris, I understand that elusive 'V' in OB. Finally got it with Vala. 

6 BH, 1 dog to SchH1, 1 dog to SchH3, 1 dog to SchH3 AWD1 (wanted to do AWD2, but retired her instead) FH1 (and hopefully the FH2 this year). I have V'd in all three phases including the FH1, but never total score (my highest was a 284). All dogs HOT or B/HOT.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

I have BH-IPO3 with two dogs, another IPO1, another 2 BHs. I have Vd protection with two dogs, and tracking with 2 dogs including a 100point track at a USA Regional event. I have an overall V score, but it was a SchHA. Obedience I turned in a 95 point routine at a regional event, but have yet to V. Someday soon...

And all dogs HOT from young puppies.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I messed the poll too, because I got a V in CAB, a local promotional title. Diabla has a SchH-A, she is my first dog in the sport and I will no train her further, she has her limits in protection and airscenting work has already messed her tracking


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

2 dogs- HOT -pups to Schh3/IPO3 - both V in Protection under a super tough judge....also both had CDs, and one or the other did OB 3 and/or WH

A couple others BH, Sch1 - and an IPO3 on an import on whom I improved teh tracking score 19 points.....if you know my track record for training tracking this is akin to a V LOL LOL - and would have been if I had not inadvertantly popped her and caused a 6 point restart!

Lee


----------



## t.lesniak (Jan 4, 2010)

I have done seven SchH 3's (out of 7 attempts), with two different dogs.
V'd in Tracking
V'd in Ob 

Sheryl


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Caja didn't V in anything, we went as far as Sch 1 and then did OB 2, TR 2 and a WH. Errow is Sch 2 and AWD 1, he V'd in protection in his sch 1, and both protection and tracking for his 2. He will get his 3 this coming year maybe AWD 2. He is starting to get up in age so this is probably his last year in schutzhund.


----------

